
Internet.org: A Facebook connectivity lab project - chunky1994
http://internet.org/projects
======
batoure
So, I don't know if people remember this; but in the late nineties almost this
exact thing was described as being the way that cellular communication was
going to come to remote parts of the world. It turned out that demand made
this completely unnecessary, within 5 years cellular companies in Africa and
Asia became some of the most profitable companies in the world and global
coverage is only improving.

Why do we convince our selves that these types of drastic measures are worth
the capital we expend to make them happen?

~~~
migrantgeek
"Why do we convince our selves that these types of drastic measures are worth
the capital we expend to make them happen."

My cynical guess? Wealthy people with liberal guilt. As for the companies,
more eyeballs == more money.

I agree with you. It's hard to force this. If the underlying infrastructure is
lacking (clean water, food, medicine, clothing, safety) then the internet
isn't going to take hold.

If the core infra is already in place, they're likely already working on
bringing the net in.

~~~
batoure
I have traveled pretty widely and the most remote place I ever went to was an
un-mapped village in sub-Saharan Africa a 16 hour drive from the nearest large
city. I was there last about 4 years ago, at the time I felt the most away
from civilization I had ever been, then my cellphone rang, I had 5 bars.

In January a man I met in that village sent me a friend request on Facebook
they have 3g now.

>clean water, food, medicine, clothing, safety

aren't really profit centers. but bringing internet service to as many people
as possible... is worth its weight in gold to major telecoms.

------
thomseddon
Is is just me for whom this site is completely broken?

~~~
th0br0
open via incognito, probably your ad-blocker (disconnect.me in my case) kills
the page.

~~~
tijs
yeah that was it. first time it really mucked up a layout like this for me.
Guess that's the downside of hosting your static assets on the facebook cdn :)

